# Tropica Plant Grow: Specialised Vs Premium



## Luis Batista

Hi all

The only difference between the Specialised and the Premium   is that the Specialised have nitrogen,phosphor and micros and the Premium jjust have micros and no macros right?
The Specialised, that is the green one, have all the micros that the Premium, the brown/light orange, have right?
So, why Tropica recommends to fertilize with booth of them?
Doing this, if we use the Specialized that have all the Macros and Micros, why dosing more micros using the Premium?
This is really effective or is just wasting money?

Thanks

Best regards,

Luis Batista


----------



## tam

They both have the same stuff in them, but the specialised (green) has added nitrogen etc. 

I don't think you have to use both, but if you wanted more micros you could also add some of the premium (orange) so you could add extra micros without increasing the macros. Just to give you a bit of flexibility I guess.


----------



## NC10

As far as I'm aware, you use one or the other, not both.

I guess specialised is for if you have no or few fish and Premium for if you have a decent amount of fish, which will provide the extra nutrients you get in the specialised.

I haven't used it personally though but that's my thinking.

......and welcome


----------



## Luis Batista

Thanks for the replys
and thanks 
I have been to register for a long time but today was the day...

Yes, the specialised ist´s for aquariums with few fish and the premium is for aquas with more fish than plants, so it say´s Tropica.
I´m just guessing if it really productive use them both...

Thanks again


----------



## Iain Sutherland

its a pretty effective way of fertilizing if you only lean dose premium for the first few weeks then use both on alternate days.
It just adds flexibility to the range to cater for all types of plant/fish keepers.


----------



## Mick.Dk

Short answer: Tam and Iain are right on !!
Green/Specialised is developed for plant heavy, low livestock aquarium.
Brown/Premium is developed for aquarium high in fish, with few plants.
BUT..............real world tends to be a lttle more complex, then just either/or. So quite often it is an advantage, to be able to upscale micro/downscale macro as a percentage of total amount, by exchanging.
Ex.s :
- lots of plants........but all slow-growers- huge increase in growth over a short periode - newly planted - after heavy trim - etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Pedro Rosa

After Mick there is no better answer 
... but, my experience in heavy plants/low fish is one each day and more then the recommended dose. Gave me very good results but also with good amounts of CO2 also.

Pedro.


----------



## Luis Batista

Thanks all for the replys






Pedro Rosa said:


> After Mick there is no better answer
> ... but, my experience in heavy plants/low fish is one each day and more then the recommended dose. Gave me very good results but also with good amounts of CO2 also.
> 
> Pedro.


Boas Pedro
Tás em todo o lado 

I will keep dosing both on alternate days while waiting for my dry ferts to arrived


----------



## John P Coates

Hi Luis, 

What I don't understand about either of these much-respected Tropica products is that the manufacturer makes no mention of potassium (K). I notice, however, that on my old bottle of Tropica Plant Nutrition Liquid that K is specified at 0.80% W/W.

JPC


----------



## Luis Batista

hello,

yes the new line of Tropica fertilizers dont mention the % of potassium.
i wonder why...

btw, im now starting with some kind of Estimative Index, some kind because i make the solution based on my plant and animal stock...


----------

